# WiThrottles on JMRI



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Sean this is probably more of a question for you to answer, but for any techno geeks out there, I am trying to use my Andriod phone as a throttle for my setup. I downloaded the only app I can find to run throttles on my phone, and it is written for JMRI. I can advertise the WiThrottle "invitation" and my phone sees it, but when I select it, the phone says it cant connect because that port isnt connected. On the flip side, the computer doesnt see the phone, it only shows that the system is broadcasting the "invite". I know I've seen a youtube video about using the WiThrottle, but not one on how to set it up. ANy help is appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

OK, so I figured it out on my own, YEAH! :appl:

I had to go into my firewall settings and allow the program to run through. I dont leave my firewall open, so I'll manually open/close the ports when I want to run the WiThrottle. But it does work and my app lets me run two locos at the same time with all the function buttons. If I had more stuff on the Loconet like turnouts and whatnot, I'd be able to control those as well. This is a really cool thing to instantly add a wireless throttle without buying an actual wireless throttle. Thanks Digitrax and JMRI for allowing me to waste more time I dont have on something my wife will just roll her eyes at.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

You're running your trains from your smartphone?

Right now I'm lucky my cats don't eat my locomotive.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'm runnin them from my phone. Like I stated before, I saw it on a video and had to try it myself. Pretty neat, but the first version I saw was just for the Iphone and could be run from anywhere you had an internet connection. Mine is setup just on my wireless network here at the house. If I clear the line, I could run a train from my bedroom two floors up. Install a webcam on the JMRI computer and remote in, and I'd be able to see where the train was at. But that's just creepy and not alot of fun. I think. Creep my wife out when she's doing laundry and the train just "comes to life" by itself. SO if all my train stuff goes up for sale in the next couple weeks, its probably because she got tired of me messing with her.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I was just going to tell you to check the fire wall!
Great job :thumbsup:
Ain't tech stuff cool!
xrunner, Quit filling you train cars with cat food!....Oh wait that was raleets filling his with cat litter,...Whole different problem!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> SO if all my train stuff goes up for sale in the next couple weeks, its probably because she got tired of me messing with her.


You can't be serious.

You really mean you would give up your trains before you would give up your wife? What kind of priorities do you profess to hold?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

After 13 years of marriage, I have no priorities


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My wife came in to this marriage with me having trains, she'll leave this marriage with me having trains!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Mine came in when I had nothing, and if she leaves, I'll again have nothing


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> ... and if she leaves, I'll again have nothing


I've heard it works that way.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Sometime this week, I'll try to add a few screenshots on how to setup and use the WiThrottles with an android phone. The biggest thing is getting all the components together such as a computer with JMRI, a Digitrax system (for the Loconet), a Digitrax PR3, an Android phone (I think most touch screens are these days), and a wireless home network. THere may be other ways to do this, but I only know how mine works using the above listed equipment.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What's that for cabledawg, so you can *Phone Home* commands for the trains?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

ain't this nice, huh? 
i still preffer my nce throttle though. but in a pinch having another controller for a friend for free is good. or for selecting routes.



> so you can Phone Home commands for the trains?


not really. it is limited by wifi range. but yes, he probably could run trains from his back yard.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anton, you missed my smileys.


----------

